# écran noir tout le temps



## caro (30 Mai 2004)

bonjour,

j'ai un très gros problème sur un vieux powerpc 4400
j'ai installé le systeme 8.6
et depuis j'ai l'écran en veille tout le temps
je ne vois pas la machine démarrer, rien
je ne sais pas comment m'en sortir, et c'est un peu urgent

je voudrais sauvegarder les données et réinstaller un systeme 8.0
mais je n'arrive pas à "voir" mon mac
et je n'ai pas de systeme 8.0

help !

caro


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2004)

Bonjour 

Question bête sans doute mais enfin  As-tu vérifié manuellement le réglage du contraste? Sinon ça vient peut être de ton écran tout simplement.


----------



## caro (30 Mai 2004)

c'est pas le contraste
l'écran s'est tout simplement mis en veille (diode rouge au lieu de verte)
depuis l'install d'os 8.6

j'ai même changé d'écran pour voir et ça fait pareil
j'ai maintenant remis cet écran sur mon ordinateur habituel
l'écran marche parfaitement


caro


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2004)

Tu as essayé de redémarrer à partir du CD pour voir si il n'y a pas un problème de réglage dans ton installation?


----------



## caro (30 Mai 2004)

j'ai essayé avec le cd d'origine 7.5
rien n'y fait
j'ai essayé avec un cd original 9.2
rien n'y fait non plus

j'ai plus d'idée

et je suis incapable de démonter le disque dur 
(j'aurais voulu le brancher sur un autre ordi)

comment puis-je communiquer avec cet ordinateur autrement ?
série ? est-ce possible ?

caro


----------



## PowerBookophile (31 Mai 2004)

Un soucis vraiment problèmatique. As-tu essayé de zaper la PRAM (pomme-option-p-r) 5 fois au démarrage ? Si l'ordinateur fonctionnait avant, on peut supposer que c'est l'installation qui a provoqué une erreur.


----------



## caro (31 Mai 2004)

j'ai réussi à démonter le disque dur et à le mettre sur un G4, mais au redémarrage, l'ordi cherche à démarrer dessus, à l'écran clignote un petit dossier avec un ?
pourtant le disque de démaarrage dans osX est osX.

pour brancher le disque dur sur mon g4, j'ai procédé comme ça :
sur le nappe qui est sur mon disque dur du g4, il y a de quoi brancher un deuxième, je l'ai mis là, et il y a des alims de libres, j'en ai pris une au hasard.

est-ce que c'est juste ?

peut-on brancher un disque dur comme ça pendant que le G4 tourne ?

j'ai zappé la pram, 5 fois l'écran est toujours noir.

c'est soit l'install d'OS 8.6 qui a foiré
soit une coincidence, la carte graphique est tombée en panne au même moment
mon père qui utilise d'habitude cet ordi, me dit que l'écran passe de temps en temps au bleu, au vert, au rouge, puis redevient normal.
est-ce possible ?

caro


----------



## mad'doc (31 Mai 2004)

caro a dit:
			
		

> peut-on brancher un disque dur comme ça pendant que le G4 tourne


*SURTOUT PAS !!!!!!!*


----------



## ppierre (31 Mai 2004)

woulaa,
sinon, je ne connais pas la structure des bus IDE dans un G4 mais essaie peut-être de brancher le 2e disque sur le bus du CD, voire à la place du CD
il n'y a pas d'adaptateur mac->vga ?
(à rerégler ?)
sinon, je ne vois pas...


----------



## Guido (31 Mai 2004)

Si tu branches un deuxième disque dûr dans ton G4, il y a sans doute à faire attention au jumper qui détermine si il est 'master', 'slave' ou 'cable select'. C'est peut être là qu'il te faut regarder. Quand à brancher avec la machine qui tourne, non pas bon; Je l'ai fais sur un 6100, il n'a pas aimé (il a redémarré).


----------



## mad'doc (31 Mai 2004)

Guido a dit:
			
		

> Si tu branches un deuxième disque dûr dans ton G4, il y a sans doute à faire attention au jumper qui détermine si il est 'master', 'slave' ou 'cable select'. C'est peut être là qu'il te faut regarder. Quand à brancher avec la machine qui tourne, non pas bon; Je l'ai fais sur un 6100, il n'a pas aimé (il a redémarré).


Il faut le mettre en "slave" ou "cable select" mais je pense que c'est "slave" qui primera sur le fonctionnement.


----------



## caro (1 Juin 2004)

merci à tous pour vos précieux conseils

j'ai craqué et l'ai amené en réparation

là on me dit de prime abord que c'est probablement l'adaptateur VGA ou la carte graphique ou un truc par là

merci aussi pour vos conseils concernant les disques slave etc
je m'y pencherai, ça peut toujours servir

a+
caro


----------



## mfay (1 Juin 2004)

Des fois, ça peut être simplement la pile qui est usée. Ca peut bloquer au démarrage.

 Sinon, ça peut aussi être la carte qui est réglée sur un réglage incompatible avec ton écran (ca arrive). Dans ce cas, si tu passes par un adaptateur, choisi un réglage correspondant à un petit écran.

 Et sinon, ça peut être du à une panne


----------



## PowerBookophile (6 Juin 2004)

En ce qui concerne le dossier avec le point d'interrogation, cela signifie que ton ordinateur a voulu démarrer sur le disque où il y a le 8.6 (incompatible avec un G4).


----------

